# Obscure Safety Rule Could Shut Down the Vaping Industry (USA)



## Hooked (1/5/19)

“With the attention of FDA regulators focused squarely on the supposed teen vaping epidemic and pod vapes like JUUL, a new action by another federal agency threatens to shut down vape shops and e-liquid manufacturers — and it may already be happening.

The Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) has quietly amended guidelines for e-liquid containers, and the changes could mean that millions of bottles of e-juice on vape shop shelves and in warehouses will be declared non-compliant and subject to recall or even destruction.

The “restricted flow requirement” states that an opened bottle, when inverted and squeezed continuously for five seconds by a five-year-old child, must dispense no more than two milliliters of e-liquid. Obviously, no glass bottle could pass such a test, since the contents would flow out freely when the opened bottle is tipped upside down.

On Feb. 20, recently appointed Republican CPSC Commissioner Peter Feldman issued a warning via Twitter (to his 97 followers): non-compliant e-liquid would be subject to an immediate stop-sale order."


https://vaping360.com/vape-news/790...afety-rule-could-cripple-the-vaping-industry/

29 April 2019

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)

tell the asshole 99% [guestimate] of bottles have child proof caps...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/19)

Wow what a weetard. All of my bottles are child proof and I find some of them almost impossible to open, they don't even leak either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (1/5/19)

Fantastic news. Got

Perchance a little Wight finds a bottle he'll choke on the taste fore it all goes down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cgs (2/5/19)

Commissioner Peter Feldman's mother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

